# Over-the-counter stuff that helps with depression?



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey,

My depression is really really bad right now. It's like a 11 on 10.

Is there anything that I can buy in a store without a prescription that helps with depression and quick?


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Honestly I don't know of anything that works significantly OTC. If you can try walking or any form of exercise it will make you feel better. If you haven't made an appointment with a doctor do it tomorrow.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

caffeine, specifically, NOS Energy Drinks. Most energy drinks help significantly, however, Ive found NOS to be the singly most effective in terms of reducing Depression. Caffeine can significantly reduce depression for a couple days, however, tolerance develops rapidly......Nicotine Gum, helps with depression alot, benefits can last for months in some people. Other stuff......Dextromethorphan (a.k.a. Cough syrup,...) = low doses, 25-100mg, are most effective for me. Higher doses obviously induce significant unwanted effects....Alcohol, of course, helpful for depression, for a short amount of time. If you live in a country where Codeine/Codeine cough syrup is OTC, then, yes it can help. Curcumin/Turmeric root+Ground black pepper/piperine [5-15 grams; 1-5 grams] helps via numerous mechanisms......Kava Kava *ROOT* extract (other parts of the plant cause liver damage, ect.) = quite effective, if you get the right brand/formulation. .......Kratom, a Southeastern-Asia originating plant thingy, has strong antidepressant effects, its like a moderately strong opiate, short acting, and stimulating like caffeine.....and addictive, its a Controlled Substance in some countries where it is popular, but its legal in the U.S. and most developed countries in the world. Kanna = something from Africa, potentially very antidepressant.....not know much about it, though.

all of the above mentioned, possess significant dangerous, neurotoxic, addictive, fatal, ect....effects when used improperly, variably, but, ...so does pretty much everything.:|............................. This post shall hopefully be edited and continued further at a later time, as it would be morally incorrect to leave it in such a state..... of suboptimalalicalityishness


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Rhodiola rosea


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Energy drinks
Nicotine
Rhodiola
Ashwaghanda


----------



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks I'll try some of the tips here until I see my doctor again.


Vini Vidi Vici said:


> caffeine, specifically, NOS Energy Drinks. Most energy drinks help significantly, however, Ive found NOS to be the singly most effective in terms of reducing Depression. Caffeine can significantly reduce depression for a couple days, however, tolerance develops rapidly......Nicotine Gum, helps with depression alot, benefits can last for months in some people. Other stuff......Dextromethorphan (a.k.a. Cough syrup,...) = low doses, 25-100mg, are most effective for me. Higher doses obviously induce significant unwanted effects....Alcohol, of course, helpful for depression, for a short amount of time. If you live in a country where Codeine/Codeine cough syrup is OTC, then, yes it can help. Curcumin/Turmeric root+Ground black pepper/piperine [5-15 grams; 1-5 grams] helps via numerous mechanisms......Kava Kava *ROOT* extract (other parts of the plant cause liver damage, ect.) = quite effective, if you get the right brand/formulation. .......Kratom, a Southeastern-Asia originating plant thingy, has strong antidepressant effects, its like a moderately strong opiate, short acting, and stimulating like caffeine.....and addictive, its a Controlled Substance in some countries where it is popular, but its legal in the U.S. and most developed countries in the world. Kanna = something from Africa, potentially very antidepressant.....not know much about it, though.
> 
> all of the above mentioned, possess significant dangerous, neurotoxic, addictive, fatal, ect....effects when used improperly, variably, but, ...so does pretty much everything.:|............................. This post shall hopefully be edited and continued further at a later time, as it would be morally incorrect to leave it in such a state..... of suboptimalalicalityishness


Woah nice post man! You know your ****, lol.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Surprised nobody mentioned the most obvious...

SAMe.

It's approved as a prescription antidepressant in Europe, there's a ton of studies demonstrating significant efficacy. However, as an endogenous intermediary to an amino acid, it automatically qualifies as a dietary supplement in the US, and Canada has followed in their footsteps in the last few years and made it a dietary supplement as well.

Oh, and whereas many antidepressants can contribute to some degree of liver damage, SAMe is unbelievably beneficial for liver health as well.

This is all, of course, assuming you live in North America though. It's not the cheapest supplement on the market but you can get much better prices online. The quality of the brand of supplement you use is extremely important because the chemical is very delicate and easily degrades when exposed to light, stomach acids, etc, so it's important to get a product that is both enteric-coated (pretty much all of them), as well as packaged in an OPAQUE blister pack (avoid anything that comes in a bottle...)

If you choose to give it a shot and need help finding a website and/or quality brand, let me know.

(BTW, while curcumin/turmeric root, while sounding fairly harmless as a simple spice, can cause hair loss and iron deficiency at therapeutic doses... fun!)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard trimethylglycine is a cheaper supplement analogous to SAMe. Any thoughts?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

meyaj said:


> (BTW, while curcumin/turmeric root, while sounding fairly harmless as a simple spice, can cause hair loss and iron deficiency at therapeutic doses... fun!)


Source?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I heard trimethylglycine is a cheaper supplement analogous to SAMe. Any thoughts?


Being related to glycine (and interacting with the NMDA receptor in several ways, apparently), perhaps it has potential for us with symptoms similar to negative schizophrenic symptoms. Maybe it could be pro-social and pro-normal-personality. In my uninformed opinion, glycine (deficiency/abnormality?) is one of the key players in schizophenia-related disorders; maybe TMG would increase glycine directly in the brain like L-dopa is used for Parkinson's (glycine itself doesn't really cross the blood brain barrier, I think).

Hmm... Having a conversation with myself, first sign of madness...? .


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

St Johns wort is good if you are not on prescription meds which i take is the case
i still say going to the doc is best and getting on some proper anti depressants
i think nicotine is the worst thing someone could suggest, you do not want to become a pack a day smoker, remember it works as a depressant, like marijuana and alcohol, they give u a buzz for a time (well pot is more calming, but induces paranoia) but the buzz fades and with alcohol you lose your inhibitions and with marijuana aside from it being illegal in most countries and states in america, its not a good thing to get into,
my sisters both smoke it, they say its not addictive but i prefer to differ since they have created a habit now, when they need it before work or seeing a movie and they are on paroxatine (zoloft) 

doxylamine is good cuz it calms you down and helps you sleep, you should be able to buy that over the counter


----------

